

Who is Popcorn Time? - pyprism
https://blog.popcorntime.io/who-the-heck-is-popcorn-time/

======
doughj3
I get the point they're trying to convey, but considering this is not the
original Popcorn Time team, and there is at least one competing team, and as a
community they still probably have some core team here (e.g, the guy who wrote
this blog post), it would help to clarify more than "We're a community". Who
owns the domain? Who compiles the builds? Etc.

~~~
KsaRedFx
I compile the builds. And just giving you a heads up, watch the video. Many of
our team members have been there from the start. Original team.

------
avinassh
OT: is this domain also owned by Popcorn Time guys? [https://popcorn-
time.se/](https://popcorn-time.se/)

I noticed a difference that these guys also offer iOS version.

~~~
lvs
No, these groups had a significant war of words, especially when the build
source for the binaries at the site you link was unavailable for some time. It
was suggested that this late-comer was dangerous, but there are no other
specifics for these claims of malicious intent that I've seen.

~~~
KsaRedFx
If you look again you'll find on reddit quite a few posts about malware
regarding them.

~~~
avinassh
Do you have an official blog post and clarifying you don't own .se domain and
that project is run by different people? If not, I think you should write one.

------
beauzero
...time to adjust the front page algorithm again.

------
chatmasta
Better question is, who's sponsoring the vpn company behind popcorn time? Is
it an mpaa honeypot?

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
Popcorn-time.io doesn't have the VPN sponsership, that's popcorn-time.se.

Edit: removed "weasely" phrase, and incorrect claim about source code.

Edit2, the VPN doesn't seem to work anyway. Unable to get anything to play
when it's connected.

~~~
doughj3
Now you're spreading FUD the same way popcorntime.io has. First of all,
popcorn-time.se is not closed source[0], and "many have said is less
reputable" is both a weasly phrase, and doesn't really mean anything.

I'm not affiliated with any popcorn time team, I'm just not a fan of throwing
around FUD, it's totally unnecessary.

[0] [https://popcorn-time.se/source.html](https://popcorn-time.se/source.html)

------
serve_yay
Clear as mud.

------
raonyguimaraes
504 Gateway Time-out

nginx/1.1.19

------
doughj3
I get the point they're trying to convey, but considering this is not the
original Popcorn Time team, and there is at least one competing team, and as a
community they still probably have some core team here (e.g, the guy who wrote
this blog post), it would help to clarify more than "We're a community". Who
owns the domain? Who compiles the builds? Etc etc.

------
marknadal
what did they use to create the video animation of git updates? I want to try
visualizing other projects.

~~~
maccard
I can't load the site at the minute, so I don't know, but I've used gource[1]
before, with great results

[1] [https://code.google.com/p/gource/](https://code.google.com/p/gource/)

